# Mt. Lebanon #22 of the MWPHGLMD visiting Tuscan-Morning Star #48 for their annual raising



## ROLLO (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## acjohnson53 (Apr 5, 2016)

What a Beautiful sight, "Greetings Worship Master and Officers"....


----------

